# Will a dual tuner rec work with only one coax to the dish?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Since the ground is froze, I can't bury any cable.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

In the past - no.

Now - maybe - if you get the right combination of DPP44 switch / DPP splitter..


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

IF you want to pay $160 for a Dish Pro Plus 44 switch and another $10 for a DPP Separator you can use 1 line from the dish to the dual tuner receiver. The DPP Twin is becoming available but is not widely available yet and all DPP equipment is not included in DISH's free install. It costs the dealer and the customer.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

boba said:


> IF you want to pay $160 for a Dish Pro Plus 44 switch and another $10 for a DPP Separator you can use 1 line from the dish to the dual tuner receiver.


WHERE can you get a $200 DPP44 switch for only $160.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there a diagram of the DPP44 and DPP seperator wiring. I have Two Dual LNB Dish 300s going into a SW-64 (the 64 is starting to act up, I have extended warranty but this is running thru my mind), and adding two cables right now may be a problem. Looking at some alternatives to just running a 2nd line, could I swap it out with a DPP44 for the SW-64 while using two DUAL LNBs Dish 300s. Where does the DPP seperator go, between the wall and the Reciever?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

hell just rent a ditch witch before you spend 200 to do the same thing you could with another cable


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Just lay the cable on the ground or snow. Bury it later.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> WHERE can you get a $200 DPP44 switch for only $160.


I got one in early December for $80. There are several others which sold for around $120.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Diagram: http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2003/3/MVC-024S.JPG
Diagram: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36319

All DishPro and DP Plus switches require the use of DP LNBs (EKB: DishPro Technology). That's usually a DP Twin on the Dish500 but if you are using 2 dishes for line of sight issues you can put a DP Single (or DP Dual) on each Dish300.

The DP Separator is installed at the receiver.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Diagram: http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2003/3/MVC-024S.JPG
> Diagram: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36319
> 
> All DishPro and DP Plus switches require the use of DP LNBs (EKB: DishPro Technology). That's usually a DP Twin on the Dish500 but if you are using 2 dishes for line of sight issues you can put a DP Single (or DP Dual) on each Dish300.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## sll (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a similar problem and was hoping for some help on how to best solve my problem. I have a Dish 500 with a quad LNBF. I had 3 receivers, 508, 721, and 300? and everything was fine. Then I decided it was time to take the hidef plunge and I got a 921 thinking I could just retire the 300. However, now with a 921, 721, and 508 I need 5 signals but only have 4 coming from the dish. The 721 just does not like to have a single input which I think is pretty sad. I have no idea why it couldn't detect that it has only one input and the operate like a 508. 

Anyway, I don't want to give up the 721 so what it my best option for getting my 721 working. Running another cable is really an option or least I would like to avoid it if at all possible. Ideally I'd just like to split one of the lines coming from the dish and use the single existing cable but how can I do this. I've heard of DP44 switch but are there any one solutions?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Replace your Legacy Quad LNB with a DishPro TWIN and get 2 DP34 switches, or get a Dishpro QUAD LNB and 1 DP34 switch. Just make sure the both ends going to a 721 are on the same switch, in either pairs 1+2 or 3+4 .


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

sll said:


> The 721 just does not like to have a single input which I think is pretty sad. I have no idea why it couldn't detect that it has only one input and the operate like a 508.


That pisses me off also. The DirectTiVos will work with only one cable connected. But I guess Dish isn't capable of programming in two different modes of functionality.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

sll said:


> Ideally I'd just like to split one of the lines coming from the dish and use the single existing cable but how can I do this. I've heard of DP44 switch but are there any one solutions?


You can use the DPP44 as discussed earlier in this thread which would require replacing your legacy Quad. Another option is to add another Dish500 with the DPP Twin.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

gcutler said:


> That pisses me off also. The DirectTiVos will work with only one cable connected. But I guess Dish isn't capable of programming in two different modes of functionality.


 You are correct.

ALL: Note that SLL has NOT stated his Quad is Legacy, not that that makes much difference to solving his problem.

If NOT a DP Quad, replace it with a DP Twin (as stated above).
If not running more cable is a critical item, then DPP44+DPP Separators.
Otherwise, DP34. If Quad became Twin, add DP21 for the fifth feed.


----------

